# Questions about Aulani



## jlepstein1 (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a reservation for 6 nights at Aulani in January.  We do not own at Aulani.  We used our points from OKW and Vero to make the reservation.  I've read a lot about how the prices in the restaurants there are astronomical, and also that there is a very high daily charge for parking.

Does anyone know if it is possible to buy groceries within walking distance of Aulani?   If not, we would probably rent a car so that we can drive to a supermarket and get groceries, and also drive to affordable restaurants nearby.

What about parking?  Is it free for DVC owners or is there a charge? 

I'm looking forward to the vacation but also a bit anxious about the costs.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## GregT (Oct 1, 2011)

jlepstein1 said:


> We have a reservation for 6 nights at Aulani in January.  We do not own at Aulani.  We used our points from OKW and Vero to make the reservation.  I've read a lot about how the prices in the restaurants there are astronomical, and also that there is a very high daily charge for parking.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to buy groceries within walking distance of Aulani?   If not, we would probably rent a car so that we can drive to a supermarket and get groceries, and also drive to affordable restaurants nearby.
> 
> ...



I can not speak to the parking, if it is free for DVC owners or not.

I've visited the Marriott Ko Olina a couple of times and can respond to your other questions about the Ko Olina area.  As you know Aulani is very close to the Marriott Ko Olina (two lagoons away).   I expect to rent a car when I visit Aulani.  The grocery store that is across the street from Aulani is one of those high-end ABC stores that is not a supermarket at all.  I would buy "emergency" supplies there but I would not stock food for an extended vacation there (nor would they have everything you want).

Restaurant options within walking distance are equally limited.  We had a nice dinner at Roy's that is in Ko Olina, but for the few other meals we drove to in Kapolei or Waikiki (most of the time we ate at the Marriott). I think there is one new Maui Tacos-type place near the ABC stores, but that's about it.  

Kapolei is about two miles away -- that's where the closest supermarket is (and closest gas station, and CostCo, and Target).   The ability to drive to Kapolei will save you a lot of money in provisions.

Good luck with your trip, we will be going to Aulani in June 2013 and are looking for to it (subject to getting the reservation, of course!!!).  Please report back with any thoughts or and your experience.

Best,

Greg


----------



## heathpack (Oct 1, 2011)

I am sure it is true that Aulani's restaurants are expensive, but sometimes I think the degree of sticker shock relates back to cost of restaurant food back home.  We live in LA and were not particularly shocked by restaurant prices when we were in Oahu at Marriott's KoOlina.  Since you are in Greenwich, you may feel the same.

I would absolutely get a car and pick up groceries.  Have breakfast in the room, some sandwiches for lunch.  Appetizers/snacks/cocktails before dinner and I'll bet costs won't be too bad for meals.

H


----------



## jlepstein1 (Oct 1, 2011)

heathpack said:


> I am sure it is true that Aulani's restaurants are expensive, but sometimes I think the degree of sticker shock relates back to cost of restaurant food back home.  We live in LA and were not particularly shocked by restaurant prices when we were in Oahu at Marriott's KoOlina.  Since you are in Greenwich, you may feel the same.
> 
> I would absolutely get a car and pick up groceries.  Have breakfast in the room, some sandwiches for lunch.  Appetizers/snacks/cocktails before dinner and I'll bet costs won't be too bad for meals.
> 
> H



Thanks Heathpack and Greg,

Our normal timeshare vacation involves renting a car, not only for grocery shopping and dining, but also for excursions.  And based on your advice we'll continue to do that.  But it's good to know that there is at least one store within walking distance for picking up emergency supplies and that the shopping center in Kapolei is only 2 miles away.

It sounds like Aulani is a beautiful resort, perhaps too much of a good thing since Disney spent a ton of money to build it and will try to find a way to pass along those costs to Aulani owners or to owners of other DVC resorts. 

Joel


----------



## dwd (Oct 1, 2011)

We spent a week in a two bedroom at Aulani in mid-September, and yes their restaurant food is very expensive (cheeseburger at the pool side restaurant $21.)  For restaurants they have a buffet that serves all three meals, the poolside restaurant, a take out window with the same basic menu as the poolside but a little cheaper, a very nice high end oceanfront, and two very nice bars.  In spite of the prices the restaurants all seemed busy, and the oceanfront one recommend reservations even for lunch. We walked down the beach to the Marriott Ko Olina, where we've stayed several times before, to eat a couple of times because it's a little cheaper, much better menu, and we thought better food. The resort itself is just spectacular, we've stayed at all the Marriotts and one Westin in Hawaii and they don't compare.  The pool area is more like a small water park and the rooms are stunning.  The employees go out of their way to greet you and the service is unbeatable.  The restaurants for us were the only disappointing thing. I can't imangine what it cost to run just the pool area, because of the water slides and the lazy river we counted over 10 lifeguards, and they are on duty 12 hours a day.   You will love the resort, it really does live up to all the hype.


----------



## dwd (Oct 1, 2011)

I should have added, self parking for DVC memebers is free, for hotel guests and visiters it's $35.00 a day.  As DVC members you also get a small perk at the spa, an upgraded massage for the price of a regualr one.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 1, 2011)

dwd said:


> We spent a week in a two bedroom at Aulani in mid-September, and yes their restaurant food is very expensive (cheeseburger at the pool side restaurant $21.).....You will love the resort, it really does live up to all the hype.



Ok, that's Tahiti-expensive.

We will be very torn as to whether we will eat on Aulani property.  I will want to try the restaurants, but won't want to feel ripped-off.

At least parking will be free for us!

H


----------



## GregT (Oct 2, 2011)

dwd said:


> The resort itself is just spectacular, we've stayed at all the Marriotts and one Westin in Hawaii and they don't compare.



Can you elaborate a little bit on this?  Do you mean the resort amenities or the rooms themselves (or both?).  I'm most interested in comparisons to my home resort, which is Maui Ocean Club -- in the new towers (Lahaina Villas).    

I've also stayed at Westin Kaanapali and Marriott Ko Olina, for my other points of reference.

Thanks very much, it sounds like a wonderful place to visit!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dwd (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Greg:
Both the amenities and rooms are a step up from the Westin Kaanapali and MOC, which we've stayed at and really enjoyed.  I will say both MOC and Marriott Ko OLina have better ocean views based on the layout of the buildings, and we've toured but haven't stayed in the new towers at MOC. They are both great resorts, but it would be like going from a Marriott hotel to a Ritz Carlton, both nice but one a step up. For example, the master shower at Aulani is two headed, one overhead and then a shower wand; small thiing but nice.  The rooms have a very warm feeling because of beautiful woodwork seemingly everywhere throughout the room.  Even the hallways, which are wide and tall, have boxed wood beam ceilings running down the hall, which I've neve seen before in a hotel or timeshare. The pool area beats anywhere we have ever stayed, there is a larege firepit at night with story telling, live music can be heard throughout the property at night, and they have free entertainment several nights a week in a large grassy area.  Lots of little things which just give the resort a really luxurious and very Hawaiian feeling.  And maybe it's because it's still new, but I can't say enough about the employees.  Small example, I dropped a coin in the store while at the cash register and before I could even move an employee rushed over and picked it up for me. They go out of there to smile and greet you. I'd gladly stay at any of the Marriotts or Westins in Hawaii , they're very nice, Aulani just has a little different feel to it.  We talked about it after we left and couldn't really think of a thing to complain about, other then the restaurants.


----------



## presley (Oct 2, 2011)

As the previous posters, I think you will need a car.  I drove around Aulani in June 2010 to check out the area.  There isn't much right there.  Not only will you need a car for groceries, but there are so many wonderful places to go around the island, including places to eat.  Have fun!! Aulani's reviews make it sound worth all the money.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Oct 3, 2011)

presley said:


> As the previous posters, I think you will need a car.  I drove around Aulani in June 2010 to check out the area.  There isn't much right there.  Not only will you need a car for groceries, but there are so many wonderful places to go around the island, including places to eat.  Have fun!! Aulani's reviews make it sound worth all the money.




What are the restaurants that you recommend within a 15 minute drive of Aulani?  We usually eat dinners out, and we like casual dining rather than formal dining (especially when on vacation).

Thanks.

Joel


----------



## GregT (Oct 3, 2011)

dwd said:


> I will say both MOC and Marriott Ko OLina have better ocean views based on the layout of the buildings, and we've toured but haven't stayed in the new towers at MOC. They are both great resorts, but it would be like going from a Marriott hotel to a Ritz Carlton, both nice but one a step up.



Thank you -- sounds like its time to start researching buying a Disney....


----------

